# EMS boots.



## COmedic17 (Feb 5, 2015)

What are your favorite and why? 

I have been doing just fine with my bates, but the time has come to buy new boots. 


I have been looking at the USFBF rescue boot, but have not seen many reviews.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 5, 2015)

I should probably add some calls up in the canyons/mountains require hiking to get to pts.


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 5, 2015)

I just got these Magnum stealth force, not sure if they are available in your area or not but they're great. (Don't mind the salt, weathers been terrible today)


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 5, 2015)

If the hiking is not a regular every day thing, it might actually be better to buy a pair of good hiking boots and switch into those on the calls that require them. It might not be the most convenient but in all my experiences, nothing can replace a pair of good hiking boots when they are needed.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJayMedic said:


> I just got these Magnum stealth force, not sure if they are available in your area or not but they're great. (Don't mind the salt, weathers been terrible today)



I also wear Magnum Stealth Force. I love them. I can wear them comfortably all day. They're sturdy,  too.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 5, 2015)

Bring two sets of boots. One should be for day-to-day work one for rough terrain since you say youll be involved in that. Two reasons:

1- you want reliable boots, last thing you want to happen during extrication is boots falling apart (spare no expense for the hiking boots)
2- when you go from a rescue back to another regular job, you won't have to be concerned with your boots being covered in mud and soaked wet through leading to possible trench foot for the rest of the shift etc...not to mention your appearance will be better with your nice comfy shiny 'ambulance boots'


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 5, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> Bring two sets of boots. One should be for day-to-day work one for rough terrain since you say youll be involved in that. Two reasons:
> 
> 1- you want reliable boots, last thing you want to happen during extrication is boots falling apart (spare no expense for the hiking boots)
> 2- when you go from a rescue back to another regular job, you won't have to be concerned with your boots being covered in mud and soaked wet through leading to possible trench foot for the rest of the shift etc...not to mention your appearance will be better with your nice comfy shiny 'ambulance boots'


good idea!  but any boot I have has to be water proof/water resistant. It's snowy and miserable here the better half of the year. Even the roads are pretty gross. The big thing I need with boots for off trail rescues is traction, which I'm having trouble finding.


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 5, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> good idea!  but any boot I have has to be water proof/water resistant. It's snowy and miserable here the better half of the year. Even the roads are pretty gross. The big thing I need with boots for off trail rescues is traction, which I'm having trouble finding.


Hopefully you find a two in one, I would imagine the two high quality boots you are lookin for will cost quite a bit. Are you required to have a safety toe as well? The magnums I spoke about are sturdy as hell zipped or unzipped and I haven't been slipping too bad in the whack of  snow we've gotten lately. They also come in full waterproof I believe.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJayMedic said:


> Hopefully you find a two in one, I would imagine the two high quality boots you are lookin for will cost quite a bit. Are you required to have a safety toe as well? The magnums I spoke about are sturdy as hell zipped or unzipped and I haven't been slipping too bad in the whack of  snow we've gotten lately. They also come in full waterproof I believe.


I am not required to have a safety toe, however I would prefer it. The big thing is the boots being waterproof and traction. There's few things I hate more then wet socks.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 5, 2015)

I highly recommend against using boots with zips for mountainous terrain. Lowa Alpine boots can be polished and are extremely comfortable for regular day-to-day use.
I've used these in places ranging from antarctica to afghanistan:

http://www.lowaboots.com/catalog/combat-gtx-ch-pt/2108680999/8

Can be a bit pricey but they'll last YEARS of the worst conditions.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 5, 2015)

Women's Magnum Stealth Force don't have zippers. At least mine don't. (Just ignore the messy table )


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Feb 5, 2015)

Rocky alpha force 8" is my current daily boot. Waterproof with a composite toe and side zip. Can't beat them.

http://www.amazon.com/Rocky-Duty-Alpha-Force-Zipper/dp/B0012FGACE


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 5, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> I highly recommend against using boots with zips for mountainous terrain. Lowa Alpine boots can be polished and are extremely comfortable for regular day-to-day use.
> I've used these in places ranging from antarctica to afghanistan:
> 
> http://www.lowaboots.com/catalog/combat-gtx-ch-pt/2108680999/8
> ...



I second this, you wouldn't want any zippered boot for mountainous hiking. I don't know the requirements set by your company for footwear, but look into not only Lowa but Danner (the U.S. made boot), Chippewa, Merrell (Ive heard is good), and if you want to spend the big bucks look into Whites, Nicks, and Drews boots. Also I would go into a store and try on a variety before buying.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 6, 2015)

Uniform boots make for crap hiking boots. Can you just wear subdued hiking boots? They won't have a safety toe but you'll be hard pressed to find any boot with safety toes that you can comfortably hike in.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 7, 2015)

I've use my 5.11s on duty and wear them daily off duty. And I've hiked more than a few 3000 footers with them too. Zippers + laces. Pollishable, safety toe. I still wear my first pair from 2009.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions!  I'm going to do some more research


Tigger said:


> Uniform boots make for crap hiking boots. Can you just wear subdued hiking boots? They won't have a safety toe but you'll be hard pressed to find any boot with safety toes that you can comfortably hike in.




I might buy some cheaper ( not cheap, just not overly pricey) hiking boots to switch in at work. I have some really nice merrells but I would rather not demolish those at work


----------



## Altitudes (Feb 7, 2015)

I have 5.11 8" ATACs.  I like them a lot & love having the zipper.  I wear them around off duty if it snowed or is snowing.  Of course, I just got my first EMS job a few months ago, so these are the first & only pair I've ever bought so I don't have anything else to compare them to.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 7, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Thank you everyone for your suggestions!  I'm going to do some more research
> 
> 
> 
> I might buy some cheaper ( not cheap, just not overly pricey) hiking boots to switch in at work. I have some really nice merrells but I would rather not demolish those at work


I were my Asolos every day on the ambulance. They still look awesome at a year, and are super comfy given all that wear.


----------



## Underoath87 (Feb 8, 2015)

Check out the Haix Airpower line.  They are equivalent to the USFBF (from what I can tell), but can be had for $100 less as factory seconds. Waterproof, front zip, extremely protective, supportive, and durable.  I'm done with "tactical boots" made in China that are really just sneakers made to look like boots (Magnum, 5.11, Bates, etc).  If it can't be rebuilt, it is junk that will have you walking funny in a year or two.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 8, 2015)

Underoath87 said:


> IDK about for hiking, but Haix Airpower (R1 or R2) is probably the best EMS boot on the market. Waterproof, front zip, extremely protective, supportive, and durable.  I'm done with "tactical boots" made in China that are really just sneakers made to look like boots (Magnum, 5.11, Bates, etc).  If it can't be rebuilt (there are a handful of other brands besides Haix that qualify), it is junk that will have you walking funny in a year or two.


I am also a fan of the Haix. I've had mine 2 years and they are still in exelent condition. I wouldnt use them as a daily hiking boot but for the occasional call we get where we have to hike in they work exelent. The tread pattern is pretty aggressive. I have not had the chance to use them in the snow or ice.


----------



## Trauma Queen (Feb 8, 2015)

Heroes wear Haix.

But seriously, I love my Haix more than anything. They're the most comfortable boot I've ever owned, they're durable, and have great tread and grip. Haix also offers free re-toe and re-sole services, as long as you care for them. They're also waterproof, bloodborne, steel-toed, and all that fun stuff. I also find them to not make my feet sweat, which is a gross thing to pay attention to, but I never get nasty boot-foot. Which is wonderful. 

I'm not sure how they would hold up hiking, but mine have held up with almost a year of rough city work with no wear and tear. Anything that gets scuffed can easily be shined out. They're pricey, but totally worth the investment.


----------



## Sunburn (Feb 19, 2015)

Shouldn't you get a pair with your work uniform?
I got issued my work uniform Sixton Cupra (can't link yet, Google them)
They're great. Comfy, sturdy, light. Great for city work. I would preferred ankle support but that's more of a personal preference than anything


----------



## cfd3091 (Feb 19, 2015)

We were issued 5 11 ATAC's . Very comfortable boot right out of the box.


----------



## Zimmermann4588 (Feb 21, 2015)

I wear s a pair of side zipped, steel toed Bates boots. I thought the steel toes were a bit of overkill until someone accidentally ran over my foot with a patient filled stryker .


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 21, 2015)

I've always liked Danners.


----------



## twistedMP (Feb 21, 2015)

Bates side zip boots


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sunburn said:


> Shouldn't you get a pair with your work uniform?
> I got issued my work uniform Sixton Cupra (can't link yet, Google them)
> They're great. Comfy, sturdy, light. Great for city work. I would preferred ankle support but that's more of a personal preference than anything


There's a stipend for them. 

IMO issuing boots would be silly, as everyone has different preferences.


----------



## Sunburn (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah, everyone has their preferences, but we got uniforms that conform to safety standards. I may work in different boots but if I get hurt and am not in work issue boots I'm out of luck for work comp and full paid sick leave.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 23, 2015)

As long as your boots meet the department standards, it shouldn'd matter if they're Danner, Haix, 5.11 or whatever.


----------



## Sunburn (Feb 23, 2015)

And that is apparently the difference between my and your work - we don't get standards, we get equipment. If you hate it tough luck, still gotta wear it


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 23, 2015)

Apologies but I can't in good faith read about people recommending zippered boots and steel toe caps for hiking/patient extrication in mountainous areas. Not sure what part of CO you are operating in, but the last time I was there the rockies weren't a joke. Anyone reading for the sake of argument- if you are going up mountains for god's sake don't wear zippered boots and/or steel toe caps.

...in summary...if you want to wear whatever tacticool boot sitting in an ambulance or around the streets then crack on...but do not play around with crap/unsuitable equipment and footwear when it comes to mountainous operations.

Ive picked up too many idiots exposed on the side of 'the hill' to sit here and read bad advice (mostly folks who look like they've been drop kicked through REI and collected all the random crap during their journey).


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 23, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> Apologies but I can't in good faith read about people recommending zippered boots and steel toe caps for hiking/patient extrication in mountainous areas. Not sure what part of CO you are operating in, but the last time I was there the rockies weren't a joke. Anyone reading for the sake of argument- if you are going up mountains for god's sake *don't wear zippered boots and/or steel toe caps.*
> 
> ...in summary...if you want to wear whatever tacticool boot sitting in an ambulance or around the streets then crack on...but do not play around with crap/unsuitable equipment and footwear when it comes to mountainous operations.
> 
> Ive picked up too many idiots exposed on the side of 'the hill' to sit here and read bad advice (mostly folks who look like they've been drop kicked through REI and collected all the random crap during their journey).



This x1,000, we had a guy during the fire season who wore station boots (on our pt hikes NOT on fires) with a zipper and steel toe caps to break them in. Now our hikes are a good workout but its nothing extremely terrible (about 2 miles depending on the hike) and he made it about half a mile before it felt like his feet were going to fall off. Long story short after putting bandaids on multiple blisters he walked back to the engine to get his Whites. 

Some people like to wear zippered boots with steel toes for hiking and thats just fine, you're a adult and you can make your own decisions. But when your feet are hurting at the end of the day just remember that is probably wasn't the best idea to wear that type of boot for a hike. Also I'm going to say this again, try on a couple different brands and walk around the store with them on, this will help you decide what works best for you.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm talking about the zipper that is laced in with laces, on the front. 

I don't like boots that zip up the side. I get zero ankle support. 

I'm also completely flat footed so anything with an arch support is very painful.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 24, 2015)

Most boot threads seem to always devolve into "this is what I wear and it's the best. i am not going to substantiate this claim."

Friends, read the OPs question. If you think you wear something that fits the OPs scenario, say why!


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Most boot threads seem to always devolve into "this is what I wear and it's the best. i am not going to substantiate this claim."
> 
> Friends, read the OPs question. If you think you wear something that fits the OPs scenario, say why!



who are you talking about? the majority of people on here have given a brand of boot they prefer and reasons why?


----------



## Tigger (Feb 24, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> who are you talking about? the majority of people on here have given a brand of boot they prefer and reasons why?


There are several posts on this page...

Maybe I just dislike boot threads. The best boot is the one that fits you, and no one can tell you that.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tigger said:


> There are several posts on this page...
> 
> Maybe I just dislike boot threads. The best boot is the one that fits you, and no one can tell you that.



That isn't true when it comes to working in search and rescue in the mountains though.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 24, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> That isn't true when it comes to working in search and rescue in the mountains though.


It certainly still is. There is a reason why I only wear Asolo hiking boots at work, they are what fits my feet and that is of utmost importance when we get into the backcountry. 

I'll back track and say it's helpful to get a list of potentially suitable boots to go try on though. In this situation though, most uniform boots are not going to cut it unless they are also for wildfire use and personally I find those to be overkill for hiking.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 25, 2015)

Tigger said:


> It certainly still is. There is a reason why I only wear Asolo hiking boots at work, they are what fits my feet and that is of utmost importance when we get into the backcountry.
> 
> I'll back track and say it's helpful to get a list of potentially suitable boots to go try on though. In this situation though, most uniform boots are not going to cut it unless they are also for wildfire use and personally I find those to be overkill for hiking.



I've rescued men (and women) from mountainsides because their 'comfortable' boots were not suitable for hiking- they fell apart halfway up the hill. Obviously Asolo boots are for hiking- that's fine...but it is another thing to say 'any boot is fine as long as it is comfortable'. Sticking on a pair of magnums, and going up 4500 feet is going to leave your feet exposed to the elements, and there comes the risk of cold-weather related injuries.

Steel toe caps will crimp your feet on any serious hike (many people are inexperienced at hiking/climbing, and may read advice on this forum about steel toe-caps being great for hiking in austere environments might not know this).

Zippered boots are at risk of breaking, which obviously isn't ideal when you're a good distance from the bottom of the hill. They can also get clogged with mud, snow etc...meaning more likely to break. If the zippers get frozen they are not functioning correctly either: your feet swell when hiking, if your boots are too tight and your zipper is laced to it how do you vent your feet or relieve the pressure when hiking. Metal zips are also...metal, you touch them with your bare hands below certain degrees then you can injure your fingers that way. 

When I say 'rescued' I do not mean as a paramedic: I am an arctic and mountain warfare instructor. Meaning a large part of my military background was spending time up mountains and having the fortune to gain a lot of experience with cold-weather related injuries as well as the climbing expertise. Ive also pulled people off the hill who thought as the weather was great they could go up mountains in shorts and tshirts- without realising mountains can have their own unique weather system meaning any weather can happen at anytime. If you still disagree after reading this mate, well theres nothing more I can say to you really!


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 27, 2015)

Maybe it's me whose being too vague.


I'm looking for a boot - with NO arch support ( I'm flat footed ) that's good for steep grade, short to medium distance hiking. It is a rocky hike, not trail material. If that helps. 


People have this habit of rolling their cars  into a said canyon in the county, and hiking down there isn't particularly long, but is pretty steep.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 27, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> I'm looking for a boot - with NO arch support ( I'm flat footed )



My dad has the same problem and he wears lowa and merrell boots for hunting/ hiking. Those two brands have really been the only ones that work for him.


----------



## Underoath87 (Feb 28, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Maybe it's me whose being too vague.
> 
> 
> *I'm looking for a boot - with NO arch support *( I'm flat footed ) that's good for steep grade, short to medium distance hiking. It is a rocky hike, not trail material. If that helps.
> ...



Oh.  Then avoid Haix, as they all have ample arch support built in (which is good if you pronate, but not if you're actually flat footed).  Any of the cheaper boots should have little arch support.  My Bates and Magnums had very little at all.


----------



## Brandon O (Feb 28, 2015)

My Danner Acadias have zero arch support unless you add an insole (basically a pancake), and I have HEARD of people hiking in them, but they're not trail boots and I would not recommend it. At all.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 28, 2015)

I have merrell hiking boots, but my boots on the job must be "uniform"...which pretty much means black and leather. They can't "stand out" essentially.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 28, 2015)

Wouldn't a black pair of merrell or lowa's suffice?


----------



## irishboxer384 (Mar 1, 2015)

Lowa boots, if it is good enough for military being leather and black then should be for ems? It is also perfectly fine with adjustments for flat footers- have seen plenty of guys with fractures and lower limb stresses been given their own free pair by physiotherapists etc


----------

